Ask HN: What are some of the best podcasts around Product Management? - shry4ns
======
niko001
I particularly like:

\-
[https://www.thisisproductmanagement.com/](https://www.thisisproductmanagement.com/)

\-
[https://www.100productmanagers.com/interviews](https://www.100productmanagers.com/interviews)

I'd also consider
[https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast](https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast)
somewhat related to product management. In general, it depends on what you are
looking for. If you want to go deeper into any of the areas that PMs deal
with, I would look for podcasts in that specific area (e.g. UX, design,
marketing, development, ...) rather than a PM podcast.

